# Grill Swap



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey there. I'm looking to swap out the grill in my 04 Max. If anyone has any instructions, diagrams, pictures, or advice, it would be greatly appreciated. Also any advice on whats out there and opnions on what looks good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a thread about a couple of 2004 grills.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27800


----------

